
Can an Industrial Giant Become a Tech Darling? (Ep. 357) - wesd
http://freakonomics.com/podcast/ford/
======
wesd
It seems Ford CEO thinks they can collect and monetize drivers data:

\-- So the case I would make is that we have as much data in the future coming
from vehicles, or from users in those vehicles, or from cities talking to
those vehicles, as the other competitors that you and I would be talking about
that have monetizable attraction.

\--The issue in the vehicle, see, is: we already know and have data on our
customers. By the way, we protect this securely; they trust us. We know what
people make. How do we know that? It’s because they borrow money from us. And
when you ask somebody what they make, we know where they work; we know if
they’re married. We know how long they’ve lived in their house, because these
are all on the credit applications. We’ve never ever been challenged on how we
use that. And that’s the leverage we’ve got here with the data.

